# Buying a car - HST? - final Price?



## bapler (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi there

I am currently looking at prices of buying a car in Canada. I have been looking at autotrader.ca. I was hoping somebody could tell me what HST is or what the tax on a vehicle is. If the car is advertised for $15000. What would the final price be with tax and HST?

Thanks.

B.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bapler said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am currently looking at prices of buying a car in Canada. I have been looking at autotrader.ca. I was hoping somebody could tell me what HST is or what the tax on a vehicle is. If the car is advertised for $15000. What would the final price be with tax and HST?
> 
> ...


HST rates vary between Provinces and is added to purchase price at close of sale. For example it's 13% in Ontario. You can determine each Province's rate via Google.


----------

